# Help! Serval quarantine UK



## Mikeharris (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi, I am looking at importing two servals from a rabies controlled country into the uk. They will have their vaccination and rabies vaccination but as they are classed as a dangerous wild animal and are coming from a rabies controlled country they must undergo 4months in quarantine. I have been told by APHA that I can do this at home but I can't find a veterinarian that is willing to do this. Has anyone done this, know anyone who has or knows the process? Any help would be really appreciated as I have been trying to sort this out for weeks now.

Thanks


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

You will also need a licensed quarantine van to bring into the uk ,why not get a serval in the uk


----------



## Mikeharris (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi and thank you for a reply. I know I need a DWA animal licence, liability insurance, import licence, quarantine approved transport and a quarantine enclosure but what I am struggling with is finding a vet that can oversee the quarantine premise and a vet that deals with servals in Cornwall. I want two for breeding and I can only find one place in the uk that sometimes sells servals but they take a long time to get back to me and don't answer all the questions I ask.


----------



## Mikeharris (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi sorry if this appears twice I have replied but it doesn't seem to be on the page after 20minutes. Thank you for your reply. I understand I need an enclosure, liability insurance, a vet, details of where I get the food from, DWA licence, quarantine approved transport, import licence and a quarantine approved unit. I am struggling with finding a vet to oversee the quarantine unit and a vet that deals with servals in Cornwall. I only know of one cattery that sometimes sells servals but they take a long time to get back to me and don't answer all my questions.


----------

